# snow in backyard pool



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah we saw snow in our pool in town its about 1 mile out of town but its on the edge of town there was 8 snow in there and we went out and scared them up after school


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is spec101 back already?? Seems fishy to me!


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

haha i think your right porkchop :withstupid: i think so


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

hahaha thats great


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Your probably way off PorkChop......4 out of 5 posts out of Aberdeen is no reason for speculation. 80% is never good enough........nope i'm wrong it is good,,,,I am pretty sick of the kids from aberdeen. All that they do is post absolutely nothing that means anything. Spec101 didn't even start the trend, it's been a trend out of that area for some time now. When you guys can grow up a little bit, feel free to contribute to the site, until then just stay silent and soke up some knowledge.

870 XPRS


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah this is serious


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah i think that is spec101 coming back Chris take care of him he is just a liar!!!!!!!!!!! :x :x


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

jeez guys, cut him a break! all he said was he saw some snows in his pool. sure its fishy, but WHO CARES??! if i were him.. i would have got my shotgun and went and shot them and posted pictures next to the pool saying "who needs 2k decoys to shoot these F*ckers?" :lol:

just my :2cents:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I know this post is old...but is kinda ****** me off. Just because a few kids on here lie there pants off and are from the same town doesnt mean everyone from that town are bad. I can honestly say I have never been dishonest on a post. It doesnt give me any satisfaction. If I say something I usually have pictures to back it up.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll go back and apologize, i did throw too many people into the category of retards. I think we all know why I did it though. The forums were being overrun by a few idiots and I don't know if I speak for everyone, but it was useless banter that nobody wanted to hear. I was over the line with that comment, but a couple of kids were having a little too much fun for themselves.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I know what you mean and I do understand where you come from. I just wanted to let you know that not everyone is full it and there are good honest people from Aberdeen also.


----------

